# open pollen sub feeding 10/21/07



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Is that brood builder?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Chef,
Its the leftover stuff from a few different containers. If you look close, you can see some white particles from a batch I was playing with that had some extra powdered sugar.
This stuff is mainly brewers yeast with a couple extra ingredients that were the scrapings of a few containers that needed cleaning.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

interesting! Great Pic!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

man that is one good picture what are you using for a camera


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

riverrat,
I got lucky!
I have a Cannon Power Shot A95. I'm not up on the latest good digital cameras. (hint, hint..anyone?)
This camera is not good at closeups. I want a new one. I was just aiming and clicking, then seeing what looked good. This surprised me when I downloaded it and blew up the image.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, that is a neat pic! 
Here is a really good site for digital camera info:
http://www.steves-digicams.com/

Jeffrey


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Awesome photo, Bjornbee. 

If you shift your vision, it looks like sand dunes with giant creatures hopping around. Like a Star Wars scene!


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

Excellent photo...

I posted this photo to my blog with your permissions...

How were you prepare mixture? Pounding polen or powder sugar ...


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

egehan,
By all mean, please do.

The pollen sub is a brewers yeast base. What they are working on in the photo is probably about 95% pure brewers yeast, with a cup or two of leftover stuff (sugar and other protein sourced products) from experiments thrown into the 5 gallon bucket and mixed in. This stuff has no natural pollen.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*another pollen sub picture*

This is also substitute only. Brewers yeast, soy flour, milk powder, powdered sugar, salt, vitamin C dry form. Taken October 20, 2007 in my home yard. (I put this out the day I brought home my "log hive" hoping they might get a little of it)


----------

